# Is anyone using TV to decode CC via 622 SD



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

The 622 manual on page 90 says "you can still use the closed caption facility built into your TV if you are using the SD video outputs". 
I upgraded from the 921 which did pass the CC to my TV and my TV did a great job of decoding it. My new 622 will not do this even though the manual says it will.
I really need to know if anyone has been able to actually make this work because I have talked to DISH for hours going thru all the options for doing this and the final result is "622 is OK, my TV is bad' which is not true because my TV will decode CC from my DVD, from OTA, and from my 921. 
Someone please verify that it will work


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

capstv said:


> The 622 manual on page 90 says "you can still use the closed caption facility built into your TV if you are using the SD video outputs".
> I upgraded from the 921 which did pass the CC to my TV and my TV did a great job of decoding it. My new 622 will not do this even though the manual says it will.
> I really need to know if anyone has been able to actually make this work because I have talked to DISH for hours going thru all the options for doing this and the final result is "622 is OK, my TV is bad' which is not true because my TV will decode CC from my DVD, from OTA, and from my 921.
> Someone please verify that it will work


How is the TV hooked up to the 622?


----------



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> How is the TV hooked up to the 622?


Thanks for responding. 
RCA cables from 622 TV1 (sd) to TV VLR.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe (not absolutely sure of this) that the 622 does the CC decoding for all TV1 outputs, not just the HD outputs. If you want your television to do the CC decoding, you need to connect it to TV2.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I believe (not absolutely sure of this) that the 622 does the CC decoding for all TV1 outputs, not just the HD outputs. If you want your television to do the CC decoding, you need to connect it to TV2.


That be correct


----------



## wilme2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Eagles said:


> That be correct


I have my TV hooked up via TV2 Coax, and the CC does not seem to be there. Worked fine with coax out of my 5000...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

wilme2 - did you enable CC on your TV2 television? My TV2 television decodes the CC info on every channel that I've tried.


----------



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

wilme2 said:


> I have my TV hooked up via TV2 Coax, and the CC does not seem to be there. Worked fine with coax out of my 5000...


Which do you want to do the decoding your TV or your 622? 
using the 5000 I think your TV was doing the decoding. My 622 will not let me do the decoding with my TV even though the manual says it will.


----------



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I believe (not absolutely sure of this) that the 622 does the CC decoding for all TV1 outputs, not just the HD outputs. If you want your television to do the CC decoding, you need to connect it to TV2.


Thanks for responding. Yes I have tried it on TV2 with no success. I have tried TV1, TV2, coax, (RF). each with 622 CC on and off, each time confirming that my TV will decode CC OTA.
In my last contact with DISH they said "my TV was bad", now I don"t Know what to do to resolve this.


----------



## capstv (Feb 8, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> wilme2 - did you enable CC on your TV2 television? My TV2 television decodes the CC info on every channel that I've tried.


Thanks Mark. Your statement confirms that your TV2 television itself is doing the decoding not the 622. My TV2 television will decode CC OTA but will not decode CC via TV2 from the 622. DISH CSR's have been no help.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I tried using the TV's CC on the input connected to the TV via s-video and could not get the TV's CC to work - had to use the 622's CC.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A clarification to my comment in this thread, provided by the Dish engineers - the 622 will pass CC information to the TV2 television only if the 622 is in dual user mode. In single user mode, the TV2 signal is derived from TV1, which will only display CC info if CC is enabled on the 622.


----------

